# Ein Westerwälder grüßt...



## toby08 (21. Juli 2011)

_Hallo Teichfreunde,

Ich höre auf den Namen Herbert und wohne im Westerwald. Meinen Teich pflege ich seit 1986. Viele verschiedene Teichfilter habe ich schon gebaut. Diese laufende Reinigung des Filters war mir immer zu viel Arbeit. So habe ich immer wieder andere Konstruktionen erfunden.

Mein jetziger Filter mit zwei 300 Liter Fässer läuft jetzt schon 2 Jahre von Mai bis Sep. ohne Wartung. Einzelheiten werde ich hier im Forum gerne auf Wunsch vorstellen. 

Dieses schöne Forum finde ich sehr Vielseitig. Gestern habe ich das Forum gefunden und heute habe ich mich angemeldet. Sicher habe ich noch einige offene Fragen, aber einige Tipps kann ich sicher auch weitergeben.

Auf gute Zusammenarbeit freut sich der Herbert aus dem Westerwald.

Viele Grüße aus Ransbach-Baumbach.
Herbert_
P.S. Wo kann ich die Signatur eingeben.
[/ATTACH]


----------



## ChristianB (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Westerwälder grüßt...*

ß:willkommen

Dein Teich gefällt mir. Was wuchert denn am Rand

Gruß aus Dortmund


----------



## Inken (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Westerwälder grüßt...*

Hallo Herbert!

:willkommen bei den Teichverrückten, schön dass du zu uns gefunden hast! 

Du bringst deinen Filter ohne Reinigung durch die Saison? Wow..

Stell' ihn doch mal in der Eigenbauecke vor! 

Und bitte die Fotos nicht vergessen, wir sind ein neugieriges Volk! 

Ganz viel Spaß bei und mit uns!




> toby08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > P.S. Wo kann ich die Signatur eingeben.



Nützliche Links > Benutzerkontrollzentrum > Signatur bearbeiten

 [/URL]


----------



## toby08 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Westerwälder grüßt...*

_Hallo ChristianB, wünsche einen schönen Tag!

Vielen Dank für den Willkommensgruß.

Diese Pflanze heißt: Sumpfiris " Iris pseudacdrus" oder Wasser- Schwertlilie.

Mein Teich besteht jetzt 25 Jahre. Ich habe schon viele Teichpflanzen gekauft. Alle waren im nächsten Frühjahr verschwunden, weil sie nicht Winterfest waren.

Diese Pflanzen werden alle im Gewächshaus gezüchtet. Dann halten sie einen Sommer, weil sie die kälte nicht gewohnt sind. Ein Bauer hatte mir aus seinem Naturteich eine Teichrose geschenkt. Die Knolle war 1/2 m lang und ca. 8 cm dick. Da diese aus der Natur war blühte sie viele Jahre. Danach hatte ich zwei neue gekauft und im nächsten Frühjahr waren sie verschwunden.

Vor vielen Jahren hatte ich in einem Sumpfgebiet eine  Sumpfdotterblume ausgegraben. Diese blüht heute noch als erste im Frühjahr. 

Sehr zu empfehlen ist meine Supfiris. Diese ist Winterfest, vermehrt sich sehr gut. Die Samen verstreuen sich auch außerhalb des Teiches, wo sie auch gut gedeiht. Die wächst einfach wie Unkraut. Diese Pflanze kann man einfach in Körbe ohne Erde setzen. Da sie 1,20 m hoch wird muß man aber die Körbe mit Steinen beschweren. Bei dieser Höhe bekommen sie oben Übergewicht und die Körbe wurden ohne Steine umfallen.

So, jetzt bringe ich mir Ärger ein: Pflanzen tragen nicht dazu bei Teichwasser zu reinigen. Wenn Pflanzen das Wasser reinigen würde, bräuchte man nicht so einen großen Aufwand mit Schläuchen und Filter zu betreiben.

Pflanzen dienen lediglich der Zierde am Teich und für versteckmöglichkeiten für Fische etc.

In diesem Sinne viele Grüße aus dem Westerwald.
Herbert_


----------



## toby08 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Westerwälder grüßt...*

_Hallo Inken, wünsche einen sonnigen Freitag!

Danke für den Willkommensgruß.

Ja, mein Eigenbaufilter werde ich noch vorstellen. Ich sage immer, was wäre das TV ohne Bilder. Genauso ist es im Forum.

Glaube mir nach meiner Anmeldung habe ich lange nach der Funktion "Signatur" gesucht. Wenn ich mir Dein Bild ansehe meine ich ich wäre in einem anderen Forum.

Siehe mein Bild, da steht nix von "Signatur bearbeiten"

Viele Grüße aus dem Westerwald in den Norden.
Herbert_


----------



## Inken (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Westerwälder grüßt...*

Moin moin in den Westerwald!

 dascha gediegen..

Und wenn du in diesem Fenster..

 

.. noch mal direkt auf das Wort "Benutzerkontrollzentrum" klickst? Dann ergibt sich bei mir unter "Einstellungen und Optionen" die Möglichkeit "Signatur bearbeiten" noch einmal.. 

Ansonsten werden wir da mal jemanden Grünes fragen. Vielleicht bist du auch noch zu frisch und musst erst deine obligatorischen ersten fünf Beiträge geschrieben haben? 

Herzlichen dank für die sonnigen Grüße, die können wir sehr gut gebrauchen bei dem Novemberwetter..


----------



## Doppellhelix (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Westerwälder grüßt...*

Hui Wäller!! 

Herzlich Willkommen. Einen schönen Teich hast du.

Du willst den Ärger? Du bekommst den Ärger!  2

Nein Spaaß. so schlimm wirds nicht.




toby08 schrieb:


> _
> 
> So, jetzt bringe ich mir Ärger ein: Pflanzen tragen nicht dazu bei Teichwasser zu reinigen. Wenn Pflanzen das Wasser reinigen würde, bräuchte man nicht so einen großen Aufwand mit Schläuchen und Filter zu betreiben.
> 
> ...




Hast du dir mal die Frage gestellt, aus welchem "Material" die Pflanzen bestehen? Welches "Material" die Pflanze benötigt, damit sie überhaupt Zellen bilden kann, un deshalb auch wachsen kann?
Bestimmt nicht aus Luft und Liebe.

Ok. Jetzt kann man sagen, sie braucht nur Kohlendioxid aus der Luft und Wasser, um zu wachsen. Das stimmt auch. Aber auch Pflanzen benötigen sie "Beistoffe" wie Phosphat, Stuckstoff usw.
Das nimmt sie nicht aus der Luft, sondern aus dem Wasser indem sie wachsen.

Sie entziehen dem Wasser also diese Stoffe und lagern es in ihren Zellen ein.
Und damit stehen diese Stoffe anderen Pflanzen (wie z.B. Algen) nicht zur Verfügung.
Das man dennoch Filter benötigt, liegt einfach daran, daß mehr Nährstoffe eingetragen werden, als Pflanzen in ihre Zellen einlagern können.

Stimmt das Verhältnis zw. Ein- und Austrag, braucht man auch keinen Filter.

Gruß Helix


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Westerwälder grüßt...*

Servus Herbert

Herzlich Willkommen

Na dann schauen wir mal das wir den Ärger im Keim ersticken 



> So, jetzt bringe ich mir Ärger ein: Pflanzen tragen nicht dazu bei Teichwasser zu reinigen.


Kannst du "Reinigen" definieren 

Reinigen im Sinne von Schmutz beseitigen tun Pflanzen wahrlich nicht ...

Reinigen im Sinne von Nährstoffe austragen/in Pflanzenmasse einlagern, aber doch 
Dadurch bleiben den Algen weniger Nährstoffe ...

Aber das brauch ich ja einem "Alten Hasen" nicht zu sagen ...

Zur Signatur ... muß ich passen 
Möchte dich bitten es nach dem 5. Beitrag nochmal zu versuchen ...

Freue mich schon, wenn du dein Wissen, deine 25jährige Erfahrung hier einbringst ...

Und ja ... Fotos sind immer herzlich Willkommen ...


----------



## toby08 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Westerwälder grüßt...*

_Hallo Doppellhelix, hallo Digicat,

Danke für die Willkommensgrüße.

Gut, das stimmt ja alles. Also müßte ich das ganze so ausdrücken: Man soll nicht so viel Hoffnung auf die Reinigungswirkung der Pflanzen setzen. Bei den Grünalgen (Frühjahrsblüte) nutzen die Pflanzen sowieso nichts, da hilft nur eine UV-Lampe. In vielen Teichen entstehen Fadenalgen trotz Pflanzen.

So, ich denke jetzt ist der Ärger erstickt. Das mit der Signatur ist auch nicht so wichtig. 

Wünsche allen einen Algenfreien Teich.

Viele Grüße aus dem Westerwald.
Herbert

_


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Westerwälder grüßt...*

Servus Herbert

Jetzt habe ich mir mal dein Teichbild näher angesehn ...

Hast du nur "__ Iris pseudacdrus" gepflanzt 

Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, wächst bei Dir nix gekauftes ... 
Hast du die Pflanzen frei ausgesetzt oder im Töpfchen ... 
Erde abgespült oder im "Kauf-Substrat" belassen ... 

Die Ursache warum bei Dir nix außer "Natur-Entnahmen" wachsen möchte ich gerne auf den Grund gehen ... :beten


----------



## Joerg (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Westerwälder grüßt...*

Hallo Herbert,
im Westerwald pfeift der Wind im Winter so kalt.  (Ransbach-Baumbach liegt aber eher am Rand) 
Es gibt viele Pflanzen, die im Gewächshaus gezogen werden und dann den ersten Winter nicht überleben.
Einige sind einjährig, viele mögen es nicht so kalt oder die Wassertiefe passt ihnen nicht auf Dauer.
Ein paar Sorten setzen sich dann aber mit aller Macht durch, die Sumpfiris gehört auch bei mir dazu.
Aals Wasserfilter und Nährstoffvertilger sind eigentlich nur schnell wachsende und Unterwasserpflanzen effektiv.
Bei war es letztes Jahr der __ Wassersalat und dieses Jahr __ Hornkraut. Dieses kann dann in Mengen geerntet werden.
Ebenfalls kiloweise kann __ Wasserminze weiter verarbeitet werden.


----------



## toby08 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Westerwälder grüßt...*

_Hallo Helmut,

ja, ich habe zur Zeit nur dir  Iris und eine  Sumpfdotterblume im Teich. Alles mögliche hatte ich schon gepflanzt. Tannenwedel,  Wassersalat, Sumpfvergissmeinnicht etc.

Heute ist der größte Uferbereich mit der Iris zugewachsen. Da mein wartungsfreier Filter klares Wasser liefert, sehe ich auch keinen Sinn weitere Pflanzen einzusetzen. Durch die hohen Bäume eine  Birke und zwei Fichten habe ich morgens ab 11°° Uhr schon Schatten am Teich. Ob die vielen Tannennadeln die ins Wasser fallen eine Wirkung auf Wasserqualität haben weiß ich nicht.

Das Regenwasser meiner Doppelgarage ( 50qm) läuft ständig in den Teich. Bisher hat das Regenwasser dem Teich nicht geschadet.

Die Pflanzen habe ich immer in Körbe mit einem Sand/Erde gemisch gesetzt. Obenauf immer kleine Steinchen, damit die Erde nicht weggeschwemmt wird.

Soviel für heute.

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Sonntag wünscht 
Herbert
_


----------



## Aal (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Westerwälder grüßt...*

Hallo Herbert,

ebenfalls von mir  -  willkommen im Forum

Dein Teich als Teich gefällt mir, aber .....
die Bepflanzung ist mir etwas zu eintönig. Ich reinige mein Wasser nur über einen Bachlauf und dieser ist dementsprechend mit Pflanzen besetzt. Bei mir wuchert eigentlich alles was ich nur in die Filterschicht einsetze, habe ich denn nur so ein glückliches Händchen ?????.... oder
wie digicat es sagt, "Es muß einen anderen Grund für das Nichtwachsen und Nichtüberwintern geben". 
Es wäre interessant, dieses heraus zu finden   

Lass von Dir hören (sehen) ?!

Gruß aus der Eifel  __ Aal


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Westerwälder grüßt...*

Servus Herbert



> Das Regenwasser meiner Doppelgarage ( 50qm) läuft ständig in den Teich. Bisher hat das Regenwasser dem Teich nicht geschadet.


Kannst nur du nachvollziehen 

aber ...

Hmmm ... eine Vermutung ... Kupferdachrinne & Fallrohr 

Warum wachsen andere Pflanzen nicht an und gehen ein 

Nur mal ins Blaue hin geraten


----------



## toby08 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Westerwälder grüßt...*

_Halli hallo Jörg,

Naja ja, am Rand ist ja auch noch Westerwald. Früher hieß es Unterwesterwald. Meine Jugend verbrachte ich in Wiesbaden-Schierstein. Die Liebe verschlug mich 1965 in den Westerwald.

Mit Pflanzen hat jeder seine eigene Meinung. Genauso mit Sand und Erde im Teich. Ein Bekannter hatte einen großen Teich 15x5m. Er hatte  den Schlauch für die Absaugung am Teichboden liegen.
Da es nicht funktionierte hatte er Den Sand und die Erde wieder aus dem Teich entfernt. Danach klappte sein System.

Hier im Forum findet man 100 verschiedene Filter und jeder hat den besten. Ja nun, wer hat denn den idealen Filter?

Viele Grüße aus Bad Ransbach am See.
Herbert_


----------



## Joerg (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Westerwälder grüßt...*

Hallo Herbert,
mein Vater (heißt auch Herbert ) ist im Westerwald geboren und mich hat es an die von dir aus gesehen andere Seite verschlagen.
Tannenwedel und Sumpfvergissmeinnicht sollte auf jeden Fall anwachsen. Teichminze, __ Blutweiderich und ein paar weitere wuchern bei mir so, dass ich oft zurückschneiden muss. 
Meine haben es sogar etwas schwerer, da es keine Erde gibt, sondern nur Kies und Wasser.
Falls du immer nur Regenwasser nachfüllst, fehlen möglicherweise bestimmte Spurenelemente. Auch der schattige Platz und die Tannennadeln sind für einige unangenehm. 
Ich hatte meinen ersten kleinen Teich auch im Schatten unter einem Baum, da wuchs nicht viel. Der neue liegt in der vollen Sonne. :freu
Wenn du mit dem Bestand so zufrieden bist, warum sich lange darüber den Kopf zerbrechen. 

Wie sieht denn dein Filteraufbau aus, mit dem du so zufrieden bist?


----------



## toby08 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Westerwälder grüßt...*

_Hallo  Aal,

ja, meine Bepflanzung ist eintönig das stimmt. Wenn man die Lust verliert, weil die Pflanzen im Frühjahr nicht mehr ausschlagen dann wird eben nichts mehr gepflanzt.

Wenn man eine Pflanze kauft und da steht winterfest und im Frühjahr ist sie verschwunden, dann sagt man jetzt ist Ende und es wird nichts mehr gekauft.

@ Hallo Helmut,

An meinem ersten Eigenbaufilter hatte ich Kupferrohre verbaut. Damit die Leitung des Sprudelsteins nicht aufschwimmt hatte ich sie alle 1/2 m mit schmalen Bleistreifen umwickelt.

Dann wurde ich in einem anderen Teichforum wegen meinem Kupfer/ Blei gewarnt. Sofort hatte ich alles enrfernt. Meine Dachrinne und das Fallrohr bestehen aus Kunststoff.

Viele Grüße und noch einen schönen Sonntag wünscht
Herbert_


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Westerwälder grüßt...*

Danke Herbert für deine Antwort 

Hast du seit dem Zeitpunkt des Kupfer/__ Blei entfernen das Wasser im Teich getauscht oder wird das Wasser immer nur nachgefüllt ...

Bei zweiteren ist Kupfer und Blei noch immer im Teich ... es verflüchtigt sich ja nicht ...
verdunsten tut nur das Wasser ... sämtliche Inhaltsstoffe werden entweder eingelagert, in allen teichlebenden Lebewesen oder sie werden eben nicht verwertet.

Im Wasser bleiben sie jedoch ...


----------



## toby08 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Westerwälder grüßt...*

_Hallo Jörg,

aus welchem Ort ist denn Dein Vater weggezogen? Ja, über meinen Filter mit den zwei rechteckigen 300 Liter Fässern habe ich gestern hier viel schlechtes gelesen. Der wird ja so schlecht gemacht, da wagt man nicht hier noch etwas zu schreiben. Die Fässer habe ich vom Baumarkt. 3 Stück 5 cm Matten und die Filterbürsten habe ich bei Teich eu gekauft.

Auf jeden Fall ist mein Filter wartungsfrei. Und ich habe klares Wasser bis zum Grund in 1,25 m tiefe.

Viele Grüße aus der Kannenbäckerstadt.
Herbert_


----------



## Joerg (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Westerwälder grüßt...*

*Hallo Herbert,
deine Texte bringen ja richtig Farbe ins Forum*.  Mein Vater kommt aus Roth, Gemeinde Driedorf.

Lass dich mit den Tonnen nicht ins Boxhorn jagen, ich kenne so viele Teiche an denen diese Regentonnen super funktionieren. 
Wartungsfrei kann ich mir bei Bürsten aber kaum vorstellen. 
Hast du die auf Teichniveau eingegraben oder pumpst du aus dem Teich in den Filter?


----------



## toby08 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Westerwälder grüßt...*

Hallo Helmut,

Im ganzen Haus habe ich Kupferleitungen instaliert. Und eine Kupferleitung durch den Garten bis zum Teich. Dieses Jahr hat es wochenlang nicht geregnet. Bis heute hat im Teich schon 5-6 x ca. 6 cm Wasser gefehlt. Mußte also mit der Kupferleitung nachgefüllt werden. Entweder ist das Wasser verdunstet, oder ich habe im oberen Bereich ein Loch. Soviel wie dieses Jahr habe ich noch nie ergänzt.

Und, wenn Kupfer so schädlich wäre dürfte man auch nicht aus der Wasserleitung nachfüllen. Im alten Filter war ein 15 er Kupferrohr von 30 cm länge. Das hat sicher dem Teich nicht geschadet. Aber man macht ja alles, um den Tieren nicht zu schaden. 

Wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntagabend.
Herbert


----------



## Joerg (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Westerwälder grüßt...*

Hallo Herbert,
Kupfer sollte nicht das Problem sein. 
Es gibt sogar Teichbesitzer, die das extra mit einem Gerät einleiten, um die Algen loszuwerden. :shock
Das was aus der Leitung abgelöst wird, ist in der Konzentration zu gering.
Habe gestern wieder 3m³ aus der Kupferleitung WW gemacht und kein schlechtes Gewissen.


----------



## toby08 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Westerwälder grüßt...*

_Hallo Jörg,

Habe gerade mal nachgesehen, der Ort liegt neben Rehe und der Krombachtalsperre.

Die Bürsten sind auch nicht verantwortlich für die Wartungsfreiheit. Im Filter sind noch mehr zweckentfremdete Sachen eingebaut.

Wenn Du mich aber so herausforderst, bin ich gerne bereit mein  Filtersystem hier vorzustellen. Wie sagt man demnächst hier im Forum.

Nun muß ich weg, denn im Hr 3 Tv kommt um ca. 10,30 Uhr die Sendung " Dings vom Dach " Da müssen alte Gegenstände vom Dachboden erraten werden.

Schönen Abend noch und viel Spaß bei "Dings vom Dach"
Herbert

PS ein schönes Bild habe ich noch mitgebracht._


----------



## Joerg (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Westerwälder grüßt...*

Hallo Herbert,
bei dem Koi Besatz und trotzdem kein Reinigungsaufwand, bin ich aber sehr gespannt auf die Wundermittel im Filter. :smoki
Erzähl jetzt aber nicht, dass du eine gebrauchte Damenstrumpfhose in den Filter reingehängt hast. Vor dem Gestank flüchtet nur der Schutz, das ist keine fischgerechte Reinigung.


----------



## toby08 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Westerwälder grüßt...*

_Hallo Jörg,

ja, das Bild könnte auch ein Ölgemälde sein! Mit diesem Bild kann man eine Diskusion herausfordern, wenn man nicht weiß wo es enstanden ist.

Hier mein Fischbesatz:
1 x Blauorfe 25 cm
7 x  Goldorfe 22 cm
2 x  Shubunkin 20 cm
2 x Jungfische 2,5 cm

Viele Grüße aus dem Kannenbäckerland.
Herbert_


----------

